# Jack Hole



## Tie One On (Oct 18, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of a location in Biscayne Bay referred to by locals as “The Jack Hole”?


----------



## Tie One On (Oct 18, 2015)

I guess not


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Is it a jet ski destination?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There's more than one location known as the jack hole.
The South Dade Anglers have one they talk about.
My family has another spot further south near Angelfish Creek.
There's another down in Tavernier.
I have one up here in St. Augustine.
The one you are probably interested in
can be found by looking at the background in the bragging pics.
Never show background in y'er pics if you want to keep a spot secret.
Fishing 101.


----------



## Tie One On (Oct 18, 2015)

Well I guess then everyone has a “Jack Hole” somewhere. Hell now that I think of it, I have a catfish hole. And a ladyfish hole too for that matter. . 

I was thinking there was a common one in the Stiltsville area that consistently produced 10kb + Cravalles and occasionally a Permit or two. I guess I was wrong then. 

Oh well...




Brett said:


> There's more than one location known as the jack hole.
> The South Dade Anglers have one they talk about.
> My family has another spot further south near Angelfish Creek.
> There's another down in Tavernier.
> ...


ll


Brett said:


> There's more than one location known as the jack hole.
> The South Dade Anglers have one they talk about.
> My family has another spot further south near Angelfish Creek.
> There's another down in Tavernier.
> ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The one in stiltsville can be triangulated from the permit pic. 

Google maps is y'er friend. 

It was originally called jack hole channel, back in the 60's-70's.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I deliberately waited a bit to allow others to chime in -but you're right on the money about the one that all the fishing club anglers were familiar with so long ago... We only fished it on a falling tide -always drifting and either jigging or using live baits on the old "troll-rite" heads (nothing more than the same lead head you'd use to tie up a bucktail jig with... tipped with anything from a live shrimp to a white bait).

Here's a chart that shows the general areas (along the northern edge of the farthest northern stilt houses...). http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11451_01.shtml
This isn't the best chart of the finger channels since most will also want the Miami area (look for Miami to Key Largo since the one I'm showing only goes as far north as the southern end of Key Biscayne...). When you open the chart I've cited go to Side A - then enlarge the top window and look for Key Biscayne... Once you have the Key -look for the farthest south latitude line shown - then look for Markers #1 and #3 to the west ... Once you've found them look for the unmarked channel just to the east that's bordered by flats on each side... and you're there...

The truth is, though, that every channel between Key Largo and Key Biscayne can, on the right tide hold some great fishing - and not just for jacks... and all of the flats that border every one of these east/west "finger channels" hold bones, permit, 'cudas, etc... 

I think folks years ago got in the habit of fishing the "jack hole" because it's large enough to hold a few boats fishing it at the same time - and it was the first such place you came to running to the south passing Key Biscayne.. In winter - all of those channels have the potential to hold spanish mackeral and pompano as well as resident fish... for those guys you're going to want to use chum....

I haven't fished that area in some years now since you can find a lot more fish on the Everglades side of things...


----------



## Tie One On (Oct 18, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> I deliberately waited a bit to allow others to chime in -but you're right on the money about the one that all the fishing club anglers were familiar with so long ago... We only fished it on a falling tide -always drifting and either jigging or using live baits on the old "troll-rite" heads (nothing more than the same lead head you'd use to tie up a bucktail jig with... tipped with anything from a live shrimp to a white bait).
> 
> Here's a chart that shows the general areas (along the northern edge of the farthest northern stilt houses...). http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11451_01.shtml
> This isn't the best chart of the finger channels since most will also want the Miami area (look for Miami to Key Largo since the one I'm showing only goes as far north as the southern end of Key Biscayne...). When you open the chart I've cited go to Side A - then enlarge the top window and look for Key Biscayne... Once you have the Key -look for the farthest south latitude line shown - then look for Markers #1 and #3 to the west ... Once you've found them look for the unmarked channel just to the east that's bordered by flats on each side... and you're there...
> ...



Thank you Brett and thank you Capt. The history lesson on the JH was interesting. I never realized it was the entire channel; always fished it at a particular spot. I've fished it for a few years now and like everywhere, there are good days and eh days. Even if the biggest cuda I've caught came out of there I sure know why its call Jack hole.


----------

